# Google Talk et iPad



## iChh (29 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Je ne vois pas apparaitre sur le navigateur gmail l équivalent d'un carnet d' adresse comme sur un iMac parw exemple avec la possibilité de lancer une discussion, quelqu'un peut m aider 
Bonne journée


----------



## kriso (30 Août 2010)

iChh a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je ne vois pas apparaitre sur le navigateur gmail l équivalent d'un carnet d' adresse comme sur un iMac parw exemple avec la possibilité de lancer une discussion, quelqu'un peut m aider
> Bonne journée


 
Oui, tu installes im+ light (gratuit) et hop


----------

